# Hey all *new to Site*



## Ryderswanted (May 27, 2009)

Hello all, I'm new to the site. I have a albino Hedggie, n since I'm new to everything about them I have searched the site to find out the basic essentials for having a Hedgehog. Let me know if the run down on what I got is cool. If not make some suggestions.
Cage enclosure with a plastic bottom. sUN SEED BEDDING.iGLOO, A LIKE Blanket or pouch to lay under. Critter canteen water bottle, Food of course meaning .. sun scription/ pretty feed mixed food.a plastic roll ball, for when I take him out and about in the house. Is it really beneficial to get a Wheel for him too?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Ooh yikes, where did you get this information? Not to be harsh but there are a LOT of corrections you need to make. You can do a forum search to get more information on everything.

Cage is good, is it kept at 72*F and up at all times? This is a requirement.

I have never heard of Sun Seed bedding. Fleece liners are the way to go, though.

And igloo with a sleeping sack or hedgie hat or such is good.

Water bottles are okay but water dishes are much much better.

Sunseed food is alright if it is only a small portion of the staple diet, but Pretty Pets is absolutely horrid and I would toss it or take it back asap. You'd be better off feeding cardboard.

Plastic roll balls are not safe or comfortable for hedgies. They can get their toes caught, and they like to poop and pee when running which means they will be continually breathing it in. The ventilation is awful.

A wheel is an absolute necessity. Please get a wheel ASAP. If you have to buy from a pet store, get a Flying Saucer or Comfort wheel. If possible, buy a bucket wheel from someone who custom makes them, like our member Reaper. ( http://www.hedgehogwheel.com )


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

cage is good just keep the temp regulated, no sunseed bedding, fleece liners are most popular, and probably best, because second best is wood chips but they can harbor mites,so fleece liners are best, and you can just buy fleece and cut it to the size of your cage, if he is already used to a bottle that is fine, but he should have the choice of bottle or bowl, because bowl is a more natural position to drink, and they may randomly change their minds on where they want to drink from, nono on the foods, a high quality cat food is best, heres the list http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/v ... p?f=6&t=15 and the roll ball can be dangerous nails can get caught and ripped off!!! A wheel is necessary, there is not really a choice, they have to have their excercise, the best are , flying saucers, or reapers CWS(Cake Walk Supreme) heres the site http://www.hedgehogwheel.com/ oh and congrats on ur hedgie and welcome to HHC!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ryderswanted (May 27, 2009)

Thanks Every one on the suggestions. I will make the changes ASAP


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

On the CWS, don't be detered by the price. It's a bit more costly than a wheel in the pet stoer but SO worth it. I got mine in the mail last week & Sylvie loves it. 

It's slightly larger than other wheels which allows her to really stretch out when she's running. She actually seems to run faster on it to. On the old wheel she'd do a bit of a jog (always at least one foot touching the wheel) now with the slightly larger wheel she can trot (two legs moving at the same time so there's actually a moment she's suspended in air). I can hear the difference in her gate when she's running.

And talk about so much easier to clean!! Because there's no grooves like other wheels, I can just take a wet paper towel to it to clean in the morning.


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

Ryderswanted said:


> Thanks Every one on the suggestions. I will make the changes ASAP


It's not only a suggestions, it's something that you HAVE TO do.

Don't forget the light. He has to have light 12-15 hours / day!!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to HHC  
I think the gang pretty much sumed it up


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm going to disagree about a wheel being an absolute necessity. It's nice, most hedgehogs like them but they aren't going to die or pine away or be sad if they don't have one. Just make sure there is plenty of room for them to run and decent playtime in the evenings out of the cage. 

People seem to think running on a wheel is better than running laps in a cage and it's not. It's exactly the same thing. 

So, if your budget doesn't allow for a wheel, don't lose any sleep over it. It's all good.


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

HedgeMom said:


> I'm going to disagree about a wheel being an absolute necessity. It's nice, most hedgehogs like them but they aren't going to die or pine away or be sad if they don't have one. Just make sure there is plenty of room for them to run and decent playtime in the evenings out of the cage.
> 
> People seem to think running on a wheel is better than running laps in a cage and it's not. It's exactly the same thing.
> 
> So, if your budget doesn't allow for a wheel, don't lose any sleep over it. It's all good.


People have to have a good jugment. I agree with you, but if you tel someone that a wheel is not necessary and he only have a smal cage... he have to know that the hedgehog have to have a lot of place to move, to run!!


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

HedgeMom said:


> I'm going to disagree about a wheel being an absolute necessity. It's nice, most hedgehogs like them but they aren't going to die or pine away or be sad if they don't have one. Just make sure there is plenty of room for them to run and decent playtime in the evenings out of the cage.
> 
> People seem to think running on a wheel is better than running laps in a cage and it's not. It's exactly the same thing.
> 
> So, if your budget doesn't allow for a wheel, don't lose any sleep over it. It's all good.


I agree I don't think it's always necessary. (as long as they get some form of exorcise)
3 of mine will not use their wheel's they get their exorcise running in the playpen or running around in the room or playing on the bed with me.
My youngest uses her wheel every night.


----------



## Ryderswanted (May 27, 2009)

I got the Light Fixture, But what Kinda Bulb?? just a regular house bulb? N the wheel will be comming soon.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Ryderswanted said:


> I got the Light Fixture, But what Kinda Bulb?? just a regular house bulb? N the wheel will be comming soon.


Light fixture for the heat lamp? or light fixture for the 12 hrs min light?

Heat lamp would be ceramic heat emitter bulb.

12hrs light will be regular house bulb.


----------



## Ryderswanted (May 27, 2009)

12 hour bulb. Thanks


----------

